# To those with sisal or jute rugs...



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

...just wondering how much of a headache it is regarding pet hair? this would be in a main traffic area of my house, and also where the dogs hang out when i'm downstairs.

thanks.


----------



## kularing (Aug 24, 2006)

I also wonder how it is to clean if the dog has an accident on it?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

When we bought this house, DH fell in love with a herringbone sisal for the den. It looked lovely at first. In the doorway between the den and the kitchen, the fibers just disintegrated after about 4 years. The whole thing was a mess and torn out after only 5 years.



> Originally Posted By: kularingI also wonder how it is to clean if the dog has an accident on it?


It's wonderful if you like scrubbing barf and poo with a toothbrush. It absorbs smells and the fibers stain easily if it's natural jute not died. If you don't like to wear wool socks, you won't like walking on it - itchy itchy itchy - gave my DD a rash every time she played on it in shorts.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, sisal is beautiful at first, but a pain. There are some imitation sisal products out there you might look at.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

My mom has one and Marley liked it A LOT when she was a puppy. We couldn't get the stains out well enough so it is gone now.....


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I had a large area rug that was sisal. I think it lasted about 3 or 4 years until it looked so bad it got tossed. They are not animal friendly rugs.


----------

